# Where do you get your beer?



## marcski (Jan 12, 2011)

I get mine here the past few years:  http://www.deciccos.com/

It is a full-serve upscale supermarket...prices for groceries are a bit high IMHO, but the food is of very nice quality.  Also, the store is kept very nicely..clean, always have workers inside restocking dry goods as well as produce, etc.  However, what makes it stand out is the BEER SELECTION.  Mmn, BEER!!!  

Here are some other reviews:  http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/24327

They claim that their new store up in Brewster has the largest selection of beers in New York State:

http://ncnlocal.com/ncnlocal_living/connections/article_cce5d782-0e44-11e0-8ed8-001cc4c03286.html

Either way, the selection is very impressive the prices are right in line where they should be.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2011)

local distrubutor.....


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## marcski (Jan 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> local distrubutor.....



Decicco's in Ardsley put the local distributor out of business!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't know they had a good beer selection. I'll have to keep that in mind when I am near one. Our local distributor in Eastchester has a very nice selection so no need for me to travel too far for beer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2011)

Here: http://www.juliosliquors.com/


----------



## severine (Jan 12, 2011)

The Cork in Torrington. They have a good selection and some unusual beers you can buy by the bottle.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2011)

At the packie of course...


----------



## HD333 (Jan 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Here: http://www.juliosliquors.com/



+1 for Julios when in Ma or a small local wine store called the VinBin, small beer selection but they have bombers and growlers of BBC and a pretty good selection of Microbrews.  Great wine selection and INSASNE cheeses.

When in NH usually Hannafords in Meredith or whatever grocery store has the best weekly sale going as I usually stay pretty generic up there, Long Trail, Magic Hat, Tuckerman, etc...my target 12 pack price is $11.99 up in NH.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2011)

New Hampshire: no tax, no deposit. Less money I give to the clowns up in Hartford. I actually can't remember the last time I bought beer in CT........


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

Supermarkets, gas stations, convenience stores, country stores, all in one shops.... no packys and I shop on Sundays! As a former MA resident, I love it. 

Here is my regular store:
http://www.chasestreetmarket.com/beer.html


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> New Hampshire: no tax, no deposit. Less money I give to the clowns up in Hartford. I actually can't remember the last time I bought beer in CT........



 do you bring the bottles back for the deposit you don't pay?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.bigbeverage.net/pages/specialty.shtml


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2011)

In CT,  my local packie, B's - really good selection and an every changing selection of micros

Sometimes if I'm in the area, I'll hit up one of the mecca's of New England beer selction,  Yankee Spirits in Sturbridge, Mass  (http://www.yankeespirits.com/)

And then when I'm in VT, I usally get my beer at the 7-11/Vermont State Liquor Store about 1.5 miles South of Mount Snow - a good vaiety of brews too


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 12, 2011)

Casper!  It is less than a mile from my house.  They are friends of my wife's family.  My son gets to go behind the counter and act like he runs the place.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> do you bring the bottles back for the deposit you don't pay?



I actually did that once and it worked. The deposit machines read bar codes...so they can't tell if it' NH beer or not. I think at least. :lol:

But I drink 30 packs, so it's more of a pain in the arse to rinse the cans, store them, bring them back to CT, go to the machine, feed them. It's too much work for $1.50.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Supermarkets, gas stations, convenience stores, country stores, all in one shops.... no packys and I shop on Sundays! As a former MA resident, I love it.
> 
> Here is my regular store:
> http://www.chasestreetmarket.com/beer.html



Is this the old Volpe's?

Give my buddy Louie some business. :beer:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2011)

I get my Bud Light from the gas station.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2011)

Wherever I'm close to.
In Boston Martignetti's on Soldier Field Road is great, Trader Joes has a nice selection. There's a great store in Hudson with a good deli attached, can't remember the name, but great selection.  In CT the beer distributor in Port Chester is great, there's a sore on Rt 7 in Norwalk that's good, 99 Bottles in Norwalk is pretty good, or at least will order anything. Whole Foods has a set of noce beers, not a wide selection, but good quality.


----------



## hammer (Jan 13, 2011)

Shaw's...


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 13, 2011)

All over. I usually get a big haul whenever I am in Ithaca from the Ithaca Beer Company brewery.

Nearby, if I am buying in quantity, I go to Gary's in Madison, NJ, where one of my buddies from HS is a manager. He gives me a sweet discount, and usually throws in a sandwich or a snack or something. Fantastic selection and with the discount you can't beat the prices.

Otherwise, there are at least 4 liquor stores within walking distance of my house in Summit, and they, collectively, have a pretty good selection as well.

And when I'm at Mt. Snow, I too use the state liquor store inside the 7-11 on Rte. 100, which has a surprisingly good selection itself.


----------



## roark (Jan 13, 2011)

High Street market in Keene NH has a surprisingly good selection, and are always getting new stuff.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Here: http://www.juliosliquors.com/



before there was Julios liquors there was a Julios Grocery Store in that same plaza.  Its where we used to food shop as a kid and where my parents worked when they started dating in high school.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Is this the old Volpe's?
> 
> Give my buddy Louie some business. :beer:


Don't know about Volpe's nor do I know a Louie. Chase Street is above Biedermans's, across from Town Hall and the Post Office, next to what used to be Tom's Bros Pizza.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Don't know about Volpe's nor do I know a Louie. Chase Street is above Biedermans's, across from Town Hall and the Post Office, next to what used to be Tom's Bros Pizza.



You must be new to the area. That store was Volpe's Market for decades before what I recall was the first of two fires. 

You don't know Louie? You have never been to Samaha's?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 14, 2011)

I have discovered this place place near my house called Boot leggers.  http://www.bootleggersmaine.com/  Good beer selection and it gets better every week. 

Also been visiting Whole Foods lately as they have been getting more and more microbrews in.


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2011)

the bar


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 14, 2011)

The Phat Italian on the Killington Access Road has a rather nice selection of good brews available priced very reasonably. Also a great "wine cave". Very good prices.

http://thephatitalian.com/:flag:


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 15, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Supermarkets, gas stations, convenience stores, country stores, all in one shops.... no packys and I shop on Sundays! As a former MA resident, I love it.



That's funny, I actually find buying in MA easier than NH now.  You know you can buy on Sundays now?  And instead of wandering around to multiple stores for all your libations, it's one stop shopping for beer and booze.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> That's funny, I actually find buying in MA easier than NH now.  You know you can buy on Sundays now?  And instead of wandering around to multiple stores for all your libations, it's one stop shopping for beer and booze.


That's cool that they ditched the blue law on Sunday likker. I only buy beer so having as many options as possible works best for me. I could see why someone that frequently buys both beer and likker would be interested in one stop shopping.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Nearby, if I am buying in quantity, I go to Gary's in Madison, NJ, where one of my buddies from HS is a manager. He gives me a sweet discount, and usually throws in a sandwich or a snack or something. Fantastic selection and with the discount you can't beat the prices.
> 
> Otherwise, there are at least 4 liquor stores within walking distance of my house in Summit, and they, collectively, have a pretty good selection as well.



My neighbor was just telling me about Gary's. I usually go to Bottle King in Chatham, NJ because they usually have a good selection of LT's.


----------



## marcski (Jan 16, 2011)

My buddy, the Infamous "Naked Tim" lives in Chatham!!

Tim is one helluva skier...even when wearing clothes.....


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 16, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> My neighbor was just telling me about Gary's. I usually go to Bottle King in Chatham, NJ because they usually have a good selection of LT's.



What are LT's? Long Trails?

We went to that Bottle King once and found their beer selection extremely poor, esp. considering the size of the store. Gary's has a terrific selection, and it's maybe 5 minutes at the most from there. Root, you should at least check it out.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> That's cool that they ditched the blue law on Sunday likker. I only buy beer so having as many options as possible works best for me. I could see why someone that frequently buys both beer and likker would be interested in one stop shopping.



That's been gone for a while now in MA, IIRC. We went to the Cape on vacation something like 10 years ago, maybe 12, and I remember what a novelty it was that you could buy booze on Sunday. Here in CT, we still cannot.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2011)

severine said:


> That's been gone for a while now in MA, IIRC. We went to the Cape on vacation something like 10 years ago, maybe 12, and I remember what a novelty it was that you could buy booze on Sunday. Here in CT, we still cannot.


10-12 years ago sounds about right since I graduated college in 2000 and that was the last time I probably cared to notice. 

:beer:


----------



## kickstand (Jan 17, 2011)

severine said:


> That's been gone for a while now in MA, IIRC. We went to the Cape on vacation something like 10 years ago, maybe 12, and I remember what a novelty it was that you could buy booze on Sunday. Here in CT, we still cannot.



All Blue Law surrounding alcohol sales were repealed in 2004, but packies are still only open 12-6 on Sundays, so if you're tailgating, you need to make sure to buy your booze for 1pm Pats games on Saturday....

Prior to 2004, towns within 10 miles of NH could open on Sunday, and all packies could open on Sundays between Thanksgiving and New Year's.

We certain have some crazy, quirky Puritan laws still on the books, that's for sure.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2011)

IMO the laws in CT probably result in greater incidences of drunken driving.  People who normally drink at home end up going to the bar.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2011)

kickstand said:


> All Blue Law surrounding alcohol sales were repealed in 2004, but packies are still only open 12-6 on Sundays, so if you're tailgating, you need to make sure to buy your booze for 1pm Pats games on Saturday....
> 
> Prior to 2004, towns within 10 miles of NH could open on Sunday, and all packies could open on Sundays between Thanksgiving and New Year's.
> 
> We certain have some crazy, quirky Puritan laws still on the books, that's for sure.......



They can stay open later than 6:00 on Sundays.


----------



## darent (Jan 17, 2011)

severine said:


> That's been gone for a while now in MA, IIRC. We went to the Cape on vacation something like 10 years ago, maybe 12, and I remember what a novelty it was that you could buy booze on Sunday. Here in CT, we still cannot.



you can tell I don't spend much time at package stores, I thought that massachusetts just allowed sunday sales a couple of years ago. I don't remember any packies open on sunday untill recently. I guess I should get out more


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2011)

Looked it up and the last time I was on the Cape was August 1999. Could have sworn there were Sunday sales of booze there back then... maybe it was just later than 9PM?

http://www.heartland.org/policybot/results/14141/Massachusetts_Ends_Ban_on_Sunday_Liquor_Sales.html
Above says 2004 is when Sunday sales were allowed...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 18, 2011)

severine said:


> Here in CT, we still cannot.



Or after 8, which really bites. I'm rarely able to stop in at the beer store on my way home, which means I have to make a point of going on Saturday, or go dry for the week. And that's no fun.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Or after 8, which really bites. I'm rarely able to stop in at the beer store on my way home, which means I have to make a point of going on Saturday, or go dry for the week. And that's no fun.


Get with the times...it's 9PM now!  Though some packies still don't stay open that late...


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> imo the laws in ct probably result in greater incidences of drunken driving. People who normally drink at home end up going to the bar.


^this.


----------

